# Please watch the weather! Need prayers.



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A co-workers nephew and three of his friends were teal hunting in Anahuac this morning. While picking up the deks, lighting hit the water a few yards away. Two of them were out cold and life flighted to Houston. 
His nephew and one other were taken to Baytown with no feeling in their hands and feet. Pray they all come out of this ok.

Thanks


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Done, prayers sent


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers go out to you and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*prayers sent*

Prayers sent.....any word on how they are doing?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow! Sending prayers up!

Definitely something we should be aware of...we had lightning in ththe distance (20+ miles away)...I was keeping an eye on it.

Certainly something I will talk to the boys about...I'm not always with them in the field as they get older.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope they end up ok!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers up for those guys.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayer sent.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers up

Bolt of lightning can travel 25 miles before it hits the earth..


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent for all. God Bless.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I was on the loading rack last night watching the lightning all around and was worried about this with the opener today, keep up updated brother 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Prayers for those involved.

Watch that weather folks, Mother Nature gave me a friendly reminder this summer while fishing that left a tingling sensation in my arm for about a day. I will leave a little sooner with approaching thunderstorms if possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Prayers up. Man there is a bad one coming south right now.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Praying for your friends.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Prayers that they will be fine


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, something we all fear but think it will never happen to us! Approaching squalls got us to roll up a little early, hard to do when birds are still flying that's for sure! Prayers up....hope all is well in time! Maybe we will hear an update tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*prayers*

Sent prayers.....please give us an update....i am sick to my stomach thinking about this. Been through some horrible storms...and realize it can happen to any of us.....


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got stuck in it yesterday while fishing, what do you do, paddle a mile in the kayak swinging a carbon fiber lightning rod or sit there and wait it out. I pray these kids are ok, they were just out to have fun and blast a few birds, prayers up for them.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Update : I found out that his nephew was one of the young men that was life flighted. He was released last night from the hospital. All four are going to be ok.
They are very sore all over. His nephews gun was not recovered at the time.
The game wardens took his boat back to the ramp, trailered it and waited for family to come pick it up. Yesterday the warden went back out to the area and found his gun for him.
Thanks everyone for the prayers and for the wardens who went over the top to help them out.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Prayers sent!!! As NOCREEK said, he and I rolled up and got our kids out of the marsh on Saturday to avoid a fast approaching squall.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's good news! I'm glad they're going to be okay.

Kudos to the Wardens for helping out.

TH


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Scary stuff.. Glad they are going to be ok. 

X2 on the Kudos to the Wardens!


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad they are going to be okay.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are going o be OK. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

9121SS said:


> Update : I found out that his nephew was one of the young men that was life flighted. He was released last night from the hospital. All four are going to be ok.
> They are very sore all over. His nephews gun was not recovered at the time.
> The game wardens took his boat back to the ramp, trailered it and waited for family to come pick it up. Yesterday the warden went back out to the area and found his gun for him.
> Thanks everyone for the prayers and for the wardens who went over the top to help them out.


Wow! That's scary as heck. Glad the boys are doing better. Hats off to the wardens for going above and beyond to retrieve the gun!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good news!!! What a scary situation.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Very glad to hear the great news and also the game wardens going above and beyond to help with their gear.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good News


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Great news. God is great.


----------

